# IJOY combo vs Limitless combo rdta



## Oceanic Vapes (10/11/16)

Please can someone who has the above two attys post a review on both and please explain the difference


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (10/11/16)

Sorry wrong info, I understand that there will be no ijoy/limitless combo rdta only the ijoy combo plus, can someone pls write a review on the combo rdta


----------



## deranged (10/11/16)

please find below the link to the review 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ijoy-combo-rdta-with-6-interchangeable-decks.t30495/


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (15/6/17)

Have vaped both and they basically the same thing and if you have either 1 the other will be no problem to use. 1 thing i noted the Ijoy Combo airflow seems smoother in my opinion. Limitless feels little more restricted on full throttle. my opinion would be go for the Combo gives you option of having extra deck/build doesn't peel colour off like the limitless plus.. and quite easy to work with. i-N-Joy it alot!


----------

